# Meany



## dragonkeeper (Dec 28, 2013)

Well my little.guy has gotten bigger and no is meaner! I use to handle him a lot now that he is shedding he's puffing and whipping me with his tail and holding his mouth open. I'm afraid to handle him thinking I may hurt him


----------



## Jabrak (Dec 28, 2013)

I know my Columbian doesn't like me handling him when his head is in shed. He used to bite, so I left him alone and came back to him every couple of hours until he calmed down. Now he lets me handle him no problem.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Dec 30, 2013)

I see youre already trying to sell him on CL..poor thing never really got a chance..


----------

